# best speaker package?



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

what package out of these would give me the very best sound quality rsl cg24 svs primes elac uni b5 package emptek 55ti series or chane arx 5c package in what order would you rank them i have $3000 budget to spend on a 5.1 package all i want is the very best sounding package? or can you recommend another speaker package that blows them all out of the water? thanks :boxer::hsd::clap:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have not compared them to each other but based on what I know of these systems I'd probably go;
EMPtek
Chane
RSL
Elac
SVS
but, that's just me.


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

Might look at an Ascend/Rythmik package, too.


----------

